# Skyhook's Futurama Planet Express



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Skyhook has the _Planet Express _ available again. Pretty sweet kit, it's very nicely cast with a cool planet base.

Two minor quibbles, the ship looks a little too skinny to me, and the box suggested colors don't look quite right either. Still, it's a must have for _Futurama_ fans!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, there IS a CG version used on the show, so I can we can argue that the ship has precisely set dimensions, unlike other cartoon ships.

Here's mine:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/planetexpress.html

The colors ar craft acrylics, don't ask me what colors exactly.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

If you check the show, the "real" _Planet Express_ is wider at the front and tapers toward the rear. The lil' _Planet Express_ from Moore Collectables is closer imho.










But the Skyhook is still a nice kit. Love the paint job on yours!(as usual).


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's the paint job where I discovered if you use liquid latex masker over acrylic craft paint on resin, it rips aaaaallll the paint right off.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Yeah, it has more of a Thunderbird 2 shape.
That moon-base seems familiar. It was part of a model kit years ago.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Yeah, I always got the impression that the nose was rounder and wider and the body tapered towards the back.

José


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

You might find the 2nd post interesting:
http://www.billywest.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=2011&PN=1


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Holy frak! :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

*SWEET!!!*

On cartoon network, you think, or FOX?


----------



## Atlantis (Jan 11, 2006)

It might be cool to do a kitbash version as the one from the "Where no fan has gone before" episode.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

What's the opposite of Fry's "NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooo"?

José


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> If you check the show, the "real" _Planet Express_ is wider at the front and tapers toward the rear. The lil' _Planet Express_ from Moore Collectables is closer imho.


Wow, I never realized how different the shapes are. How much was the Moore kit?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Wow, I never realized how different the shapes are. How much was the Moore kit?


It's a toy, but it's less than ten bucks.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> It's a toy, but it's less than ten bucks.


 Not a bad looking toy.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

That moon base looks like it's from the old Pilgrim Observer kit!

Brad.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

El Gato said:


> What's the opposite of Fry's "NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooo"?
> 
> José


Maybe Homer's "Woohoo!"?

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's mine so far with the parts fitted together, I'm pretty happy with the basecoat, I brightened Apple Barrel Acrylics "Spring Green" with some "Titanium White" and shot it thru the airbrush. The darker green is some Testor's "Beret Green" darkened with a smidge of black. I think it looks pretty close to the ship's color on my TV. The red stripe is MM's "Guard Red" and the grey is Rustoleum "Light Grey Primer" brightened with a little white.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Looks great so far! Can't wait to see it fully finished!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I was distracted for awhile by my Silent Running drone, I had to drag this back out and finished it this weekend.

I'm pretty happy with the paint job, I think mine's a lot more accurate than the build-up on the box, which looks too bluish to me.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> I was distracted for awhile by my Silent Running drone...


 Those damn things just won't shut up sometimes!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Just picked up sets 2-4 of the series at Sam's Club for $25/ea. I had found Set 1 there a while back for $19. Great stuff...can't wait for the new releases!


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

John P said:


> PhilipMarlowe said:
> 
> 
> > I was distracted for awhile by my Silent Running drone
> ...


 I know! They just drone on and on, completely oblivious that some of us don't want to hear it....

José


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Are you selling it, or did someone steal your photos?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Futurama-Planet-Express-Ship-Replica-NR_W0QQitemZ6056967789QQcategoryZ1193QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> Are you selling it, or did someone steal your photos?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Futurama-Planet-Express-Ship-Replica-NR_W0QQitemZ6056967789QQcategoryZ1193QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Nope, that's our ad. Selling build-ups finances the hobby.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Very impressive job on the Futurama ship, PM! :thumbsup:


Why thank you Perfesser, obviously you had a change of heart and are reaching out an olive branch after our earlier discussion. It takes a big man to admit he's wrong, and in the same spirit, I forgive you for the things you said about Steve, Dan, and I here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=146524&page=2

Now we can all get back to modeling


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> Why thank you Perfesser, obviously you had a change of heart and are reaching out an olive branch after our earlier discussion. It takes a big man to admit he's wrong, and in the same spirit, I forgive you for the things you said about Steve, Dan, and I here:
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=146524&page=2
> 
> Now we can all get back to modeling


Heh, is that why there appears to have been a concerted effort to bury that thread into the second page of this forum?

José


----------

